# 2 R34s in the sun



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Lee (GTRCOOK) stopped by earlier...so we washed his bayside R34, and took a few pics

:clap:

(my camera is only a 4m pix resolution)


----------



## saltyno1 (Sep 12, 2010)

AWesome


----------



## *MrB* (Dec 2, 2009)

Both look great :thumbsup:


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

both looking fantastic :bowdown1:


----------



## Initial F (Jun 21, 2009)

Both look amazing, spotless! :thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

thanks guys

its Gio's creation so all credit goes to him for the Hipo

Lees is super cool , and reminds me of my old one

even if he sort of has the same wheels as me ;-)


----------



## jim-lm (Mar 15, 2005)

Both cars look amazing, I wouldn't say no to either...:thumbsup:


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Nice photo's matty,

Was good meeting up and thanks for the passenger ride, what a car- lots of useable power and a nice adrenalin rush!

Heres a couple i took:


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

should have gimme a bell man id have brought the r32 made the pictures look better! lol only joking looking good fellas!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

trevbwhite said:


> should have gimme a bell man id have brought the r32 made the pictures look better! lol only joking looking good fellas!


 its a post 1989 party trev


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

oh! mines a 91 thankyou!


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

Cracking pictures but lee's GTR looks longer thans yours matt not unless its the angle of the pictures lol


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

his got alot better camera


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

Still would look better sideways though with lots of smoke  :flame::thumbsup:


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

x.laura.x said:


> Cracking pictures but lee's looks longer thans yours matt not unless its the angle of the pictures lol


Many people have said that!

Sorry Matt :runaway:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

no the Hipo is for waxing not for causing smoke

yeah i know lee 

lol 

(last bloody time i make you 2 cups of tea, and hold your hand in the cinema)


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

you clean your body as well as your car


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

matty32 said:


> no the Hipo is for waxing not for causing smoke
> 
> yeah i know lee
> 
> ...


Tea was lovely thanks mate :thumbsup:


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

GTR Cook said:


> Tea was lovely thanks mate :thumbsup:


you mean a brew


----------



## mowales123 (Apr 7, 2011)

hi guys is possible to get 550bh from gt3076r or not?thanks


----------



## TSDAVE (Dec 12, 2010)

When I see both cars looking as good as they do,a few words spring to mind,like,I must get someone to detail mine professionally, and not just wash it occasionally, as I do.
Being nearly 70 you would think I would have plenty of time on my hands, that is probably true, but unfortunately the inclination must be lacking.
Well done to you both,for posting the photographs of two great looking cars.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice 34GTRs.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

dave, thats understandable

id recommend alex at serious performance, but he is a little while from you, thought maybe still up for doing that...

you cant let any clown on a MP3 R34...

thanks for the comments

i wish i had a better camera (SLR) but hey ho


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

Two beautiful cars:thumbsup:


Terje.


----------



## Clive S-P (Aug 8, 2008)

Both cars look great.
Is that a proper carbon strut brace or is it wrapped? Looks good either way :thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

ive posted about those strut braces before, they about £250 shipped

;-)


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Clive S-P said:


> Both cars look great.
> Is that a proper carbon strut brace or is it wrapped? Looks good either way :thumbsup:



Cusco brace is wrapped- have the same on mine, are really nice braces.


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Amazing Pics! Well Done Guys.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Thanks for all the nice comments guys.


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

You should've definitely have given Trev a call to make these pics better 

Joking aside, they both look superb, very well maintained :thumbsup:


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Cars look good. It's about time you got that mag shoot done, matty 

Let us know what sort of attention it draws as you drive it this morning! :thumbsup:


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

Matt I have a SLR you are welcome to borrow in exchange to drawl over hipo :thumbsup: Im only round corner behind belvedere


----------



## FOXR34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Beauties the pair of them !!:thumbsup:


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Cracking pair of 34's:thumbsup:


----------



## hipogtr (Feb 17, 2002)

Great job on the cars, guys. Clearly a lot of hard work goes into keeping them looking that mint! Ahh, memories...


----------

